# تعـــــــلم دراســة المنـــــاقصــات



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (3 فبراير 2008)

بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم​اخوانى اعضاء المنتدى الكرام مرفق مناقصة محدودة لصيانة اجهزة تكييف وتبريد فلنتعلم سويا كيف يتم الاطلاع على المناقصات ودراستها وعمل العرض المالى والفنى.​


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (3 فبراير 2008)

connect_back قال:


> بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم​
> 
> اخوانى اعضاء المنتدى الكرام مرفق مناقصة محدودة لصيانة اجهزة تكييف وتبريد فلنتعلم سويا كيف يتم الاطلاع على المناقصات ودراستها وعمل العرض المالى والفنى.​


 

فى انتظار تقديم العروض الفنية والمالية اذا لم يكن لديك الخبرة فحاول


----------



## الصانع (8 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته ،،

مــاشاء الله ،، خطوة جيدة جداً وتستحق المحاولـة ... سأحاول أن أدخل في هذه المناقصـة وارجوا أن تكون لي الأولويـة لأن يرسي المشروع علي ، 

سنبقى على أتصال ،،، إن شاء الله ،،،


----------



## رائد حمامرة (8 مارس 2009)

مــاشاء الله ،، خطوة جيدة جداً وتستحق المحاولـة


----------



## الصانع (10 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمـة الله وبركاته ،،،
تستطيع أن تقول بأنني قد تمكنت من تسعير المناقصـة أعلاه ، كيف سيتم تقديم عرض السعر ؟؟؟؟


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (20 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي . وشكرا


----------



## رائد حمامرة (20 أغسطس 2009)

م / ابراهيم قشانه قال:


> فى انتظار تقديم العروض الفنية والمالية اذا لم يكن لديك الخبرة فحاول




ان شاء الله لنا المحاولة ولكن اخي الكريم ابقى مداوم على هذا الموضوع فاحب الاعمال عند الله ادومها وان قل

وجزاك الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع المميز


----------



## abdooabdoo20 (23 يوليو 2010)

شكرا على الاهتمام بالمواضيع المفيدة للمهندسين و الاعضاء


----------



## eng_ahm_moh (17 أغسطس 2010)

مجهود رائع


----------



## حسن أنور الخولي (17 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## د.محبس (17 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا على الملف


----------



## The friend (18 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا على الملف وجزاك الله خير


----------



## mrdarwesh_231 (12 ديسمبر 2010)

thanks a lots


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (12 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لإثارة الموضوع 
و شكرا لانضمام الصديق العزيز د. م / محبس و هو باحث ممتاز و معطاء ويشرف قسم التكييف و التبريد وجوده بيننا 

القائمة المنشورة خاصة بأعمال صيانة مكيفات بسيطة التركيب ، ولا يمكن وضع تسعيرة عشوائية و لكن و خاصة في مناقصات الصيانة لا بد من زيارة الموقع و تحديد حالة الوحدات و الأماكن المتموضعة فيها و هل سيترتب على اجراء الصيانة أعمال مدنية أو كهربائية اضافية مثلا توصيلة كهرباء متهرئة أو معدومة ، مفاتبح ، ثرموستات ، وجدو تكييف لا امل من اصلاحها او ان اصلاحها يتكلف قيمتها جديدة ،أو سقف جمالي سيتأثر ، أضرار يالمكان المثبت عليها الوحدات الخارجية 
و أنا لن أطيل الأن في هذا الموضوع لأنه يحتاج اكثر من مجرد النظر في كراسة الشروط وجدول الكميات ، و انتظاركم لن يطول ان شاء الله 
و الفضل يرجع لزميلنا المهندس الأستاذ / محمد قشاتة الذي يحسن اختيار الموضوعات و يحفزنا على الخوض في موضوعات طالما فكرت في صياغتها لكن الوقت 
و اريد ان اعرف كبفيو ارفاق جدول اكسل حتي يكون مشاركتي ايجابية ، و نسأل الله التوفيق


----------



## عاشق تراب القدس (12 ديسمبر 2010)

موضوع مميز
بارك الله فيك


----------



## شريف اسماعيل (13 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا علي هذه المناقصه البسيطه وفي انتظار العرض المالي والفني وساحاول ان شاء الله لعملهم


----------



## nabe (27 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## badr_eg (21 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## هيهام (22 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اسلام عمار (22 يونيو 2011)

انا طلع عين فى الشغلة دى من ناس مابيسعدوش حاد الى درجة انى كنت ابكى من عدم المساعد بامر الله اى حد عاوز حاجة ارسل لى 
بسم اول شى فى المناصات 
1- تعرف مجموعة شركات فى التخصص مثال فى التكييف شركات التكييف وتكلم مين فى الشركة والكلام دة تعرف من مكانيين 
1-المعارض 2- من النت يلو بجيس موقع 
2 - يكون عندك فرمت العرض المالى وفرمت الفنى 
3- تعمل شيت يلخص عليك الوقت باسعار على سبيل المثال المواسير مع كل عرض مع المتبعة من وقت لاخر 
4 - اول شى تدخل على boq وتعرف ميين المصنعون المطلوبيين والمواصفات ايه رغم انها فرمة ثابتة على طول فى مصر بنسبة 80% لان الاستشارى لايضيع او مافيش جديد عندة بالخبرة تعرف الطن بيتكلف كام او من مهندس الموقع


----------



## ر.م علي (27 يونيو 2011)

مجهود جميل وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng.MaHmOuD . SH (27 يونيو 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## توكل محمد (1 يوليو 2011)

اللهم زد هذا الوجه نورا واجعله دائما مسرورا


----------



## محمد الارقم (14 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة
جزاكم الله كل خير


----------

